# Jewel Orchid Molding?



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

I've got a Jewel Orchid (Ludisia discolor) growing in my viv but I'm worried about some white mold blooming at the base of it. The soil doesn't seem like it's getting too moist (it's a mix of sphag, peat mix, soil, and rock), but I can't help but wonder if it is causing the j.o. to rot out. Any tips on what I should do? And if anyone would like to chime in with how I should plant this next time.. I think I spent so much time studying up on darts and other plants I missed this one.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

How long as the jewel orchid been there?

Sometimes mold/fungus pops up, does it's thing, and leaves with no really obvious goings on. If it's on the plant itself... that makes me think the plant itself could be whats rotting. If it's on the substrate next to it... not as big a deal.

Key tip with jewel orchids... stems on top of the substrate, let it root down and grow up. I see a lot of people "planting" the orchids in the substrate, rotting the stems out and killing the plant. This is also why I prefer to try and start with cuttings rather than plants, so you don't have to worry about getting the roots in the substrate right. But honestly... with a healthy jewel orchid you can take off a lot of the roots, toss the stem on top of the substrate, and let it grow from there. It knows which way is up and down.


----------



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

The mold appears to be on the base, the actual stem. However the mold appears to be going away and the plant has had noticeably faster growth. Thanks for the stem on top the substrate tip though! I don't give plants enough credit sometimes.


----------

